# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  چرا باید ریاضی بخوانیم؟

## jarvis

چرا باید ریاضی بخوانیم مقاله ای از دکتر کوروش اسلامی مولف کتب ریاضی اندیشه سازان و از اعضای تیم مدیریت خیلی سبز است که شاید پاسخی بر چراجویی های داوطلبان در این مورد باشد.

فکر می‌کنم با اوضاع و احوال کنونی که هر محاسبه‌‌ای از هر قسم و هر نوع با زدن یک دکمه توسط نرم‌افزارهای متنوع انجام می‌شود صحبت از این‌که خواندن ریاضیات از ملزومات زندگی روزمره است کمی ساده‌انگارانه باشد‌‌. دیگر آن زمان که لازم بود بسیاری چیزها یاد بگیریم تا بتوانیم منحنی یک تابع را رسم کنیم گذشته است‌‌. امروزه این کار حتی از عهده‌‌‌‌ی ساده‌ترین ماشین‌حساب‌ها نیز بر‌می‌‌آید‌‌. دیگر آن روز‌‌ها که به بچه‌ها می‌گفتیم که حتی اگر وارد کار تجارت نیز بشوید باز برای رسیدگی به حساب و کتاب‌هایتان باید ریاضیات بدانید سپری شده است. تمام این کارها توسط نرم‌افزارهایی که به‌سادگی در دسترس همگان است انجام می‌شود. 

پس‌‌، راستی چرا ریاضیات می‌خوانیم؟ به نظر من این سؤال وقتی قابل بحث و بررسی است که نگاهی کمی کلی‌‌تر به برنامه‌ی آموزش عمومی داشته باشیم‌‌. از ریاضیات که بگذریم راستی، اصلاً چرا زیست یا فیزیک یا شیمی یا ادبیات . . . می‌خوانیم؟ هدف آموزش عمومی چیست؟ شما در این مورد چه فکر می‌کنید؟ 

آن‌چه می‌‌‌بینید نظر من است‌‌. شما هم اگر نظری دارید منتظریم: 

هدف اساسی و اصلی آموزش عمومی (اگر‌چه در کشور ما گم شده است) آموختن شیوه‌ی تفکر و استدلال به دانش‌آموزان است. اگر به این هدف توجه کنیم بقیه‌ی کارها بسیار ساده است‌‌. فکر می‌‌کنم موافقید که نمی‌توانیم بچه‌ها را سر کلاس بنشانیم و بگوییم‌‌: «‌خُب‌‌، قرار است که فکر کنیم و فکر کردن را یاد بگیریم‌‌‌‌» فکر کردن نیاز به ابزار و بهانه دارد‌. حال گستره‌ی این ابزارها و بهانه‌‌ها می‌تواند بسیار وسیع باشد. ممکن است فکر کنیم که حالا که قرار است فکر کردن را تجربه کنیم و استدلال و تحلیل‌کردن را یاد بگیریم‌‌، بهترین ابزار چیزی مثل فلسفه یا منطق است. اما خُب‌‌، دقت کنید که اصلاً نمی‌شود با یک ‌کودک یا نوجوان در مورد فلسفه و چیزهایی مثل وحدت وجود یا کثرت وجود یا پدیدار‌شناسی و هرمنوتیک و . . . حرف زد. ریاضیات، فیزیک‌، شیمی‌، ادبیات و . . . همگی ابزارهایی هستند که این بهانه‌‌ها را فراهم می‌کنند و در عین حال زمینه‌ساز پدیدآمدن یک ذهن آماده برای ورود به رشته‌های مختلف دانشگاهی هستند‌‌. شاید این چیزها را (‌باز هم مثل خیلی چیزهای دیگر) فرنگی‌ها بسیار بهتر و کامل‌تر از ما فهمیده‌اند. چندی پیش یک کتاب پیش‌نیاز جبر را که برای دوره کالج نوشته شده بود بررسی می‌‌کردم. آن‌چه دیدم خیلی ساده بود: مطالب آن کتاب در سطح سال سوم راهنمایی و حداکثر اول دبیرستان کشور ماست. 

راستش را بخواهید بچه‌های ما در دوره‌ی دبیرستان (‌‌سه سال آموزش متوسطه و یک سال پیش‌دانشگاهی‌‌) تقریباً تا سطح درس‌های سال دوم دوره‌ی دانشگاه‌های کشور‌های خارج را می‌خوانند‌‌. اما در کمال تعجب ما در هیچ‌کدام از رشته‌های علوم محض (‌ریاضی‌‌، فیزیک‌‌‌‌، شیمی‌‌ و . . .‌‌‌) نظریه‌‌‌پرداز و محقق نداریم‌. ما فکر می‌‌کنیم هر چه‌قدر بیش‌تر بخوانیم و هرچه بتوانیم مسائل بیش‌تری حل کنیم حتماً موفق‌تریم. چندی پیش یکی از کسانی که می‌شناختم با تعجب تعریف می‌کرد که فلان استاد دانشگاه شریف بلد نبود یک انتگرال ساده را محاسبه کند و وقتی این را تعریف می‌کرد بسیار حیرت‌‌زده بود که چه‌طور چنین چیزی ممکن است. آن‌چه او توجه نکرده بود این بود که محاسبه‌‌ی یک انتگرال چندان مهم نیست. آن‌چه لازم است قوه‌‌ی تحلیل و تفکر است‌‌. متأسفانه با نظام فعلی آموزش و پرورش و بدتر از آن با شیوه‌ی کنونی پذیرش دانشجو (‌کنکور سراسری و دانشگاه آزاد‌‌)‌‌، تقریباً پرونده هرچه تفکر و تعقل و تحلیل بسته است و تنها نکته‌‌ی مهم برای دانش‌آموزان و معلمان کسب درصد‌‌های بیش‌‌تر در این مسابقه است. 

خُب‌‌‌، شاید با این حرف‌‌ها برسیم به یک نقطه‌‌ی کور‌‌، آموزش دانش‌‌آموزان که به عهده‌‌ی وزرات آموزش و پرورش است و پذیرش آن‌ها هم با سازمان سنجش‌‌، پس برای ما چه می‌ماند‌‌. باز هم همان بحث جهان سومی بودن و . . . اما قضیه‌‌‌، ساده‌تر از این حرف‌ها است‌‌. شاید شما با دانش‌‌‌‌آموزی سر و کار دارید که در حال درس خواندن است‌‌، بچه‌های خودتان‌، برادرتان‌‌، خواهرتان‌‌، برادرزاده‌، خواهرزاده‌، همسایه و یا . . . خُب‌‌، حالا چه‌کار می‌توانید بکنید‌‌؟ بگذارید یک سؤال ساده بپرسیم. 

دانش‌‌آموزی که در دبستان درس می‌خواند و به او گفته‌اند که محیط دایره برابر) یعنی قطر ضرب‌ در عدد پی( است‌‌. اگر او از شما بپرسد چرا قطر ضرب‌در عدد پی‌‌؟ چه جوابی می‌دهید‌‌؟ 

آیا می‌گویید‌: «‌خُب‌‌، ریاضی‌دان‌ها قبلاً بررسی کرده‌اند که محیط دایره تقریباً برابر حاصل‌ضرب عدد پی در قطر آن است‌‌» اگر این جواب را بدهید و من آن دانش‌آموز باشم نتیجه می‌‌گیرم که شما دارید حاشیه می‌‌‌روید و خودتان هم جواب را نمی‌‌دانید‌‌‌. چه راهی برای توضیح این مطلب سراغ دارید‌؟ مثالی که زدم چندان اهمیت ندارد (‌راستی جوابش را می‌دانید‌‌؟‌‌!‌‌) مهم آن است که در ذهن یک دانش‌آموز همیشه یک «‌چرا‌؟‌‌» زنگ بزند‌‌. هر‌چه که می‌خواند یا می‌شنود فوری فکر کند «‌چرا‌؟‌‌» (‌اگر‌‌چه باز هم در کشور ما خیلی از این چراها جواب ندارد‌‌!‌‌‌‌) هدف از خواندن ریاضیات همین است‌‌‌‌. یعنی هدف اصل‌اش همین است و بقیه‌‌ی چیزها یعنی مهارت در محاسبات و یادگرفتن حد و مشتق و انتگرال و از این جور چیزها همه فرعی‌اند‌‌. باور نمی‌کنید یک نفر را که ریاضیات را این‌‌جوری یاد گرفته باشد بیاورید تا من هر‌چه را که می‌خواهید یادش بدهم‌‌. (خیلی حرف بزرگی بود، نه؟!) 

اگر با خواندن این سطرها کمی احساس افسوس و حسرت دارید که ای وای پس چرا ما این‌‌طوری نبودیم و نخواندیم و یا چرا با ما این‌‌‌جوری رفتار نکردند، اصلاً اشکالی ندارد چون یکی آن‌‌که از الآن به بعد هم دیر نشده است‌‌، لازم نیست ریاضیات بخوانید فقط کمی بیش‌‌‌تر بگردید و کنجکاو باشید و فکر کنید‌‌، کمی هم بیش‌‌تر بپرسید چرا‌‌؟ و دوم و مهم‌تر از اولی آن‌که به کودکان و نوجوانان دور و برتان توجه کنید‌‌، هر‌‌‌‌چه می‌توانید بکنید تا در آن‌‌ها یک روحیه‌ی پرسش‌گر ایجاد کنید.

----------


## lvloh3en

خیلی مطلب زیبا و جالبی بود ممنون
اتفاقا خود من تا سوم راهنمایی به عنوان یه دانش آموزی وضعه خوبی داشتم
درسم خیلی خوب بود مشتاق درس بودم ُ‌شاگر اول و این داستانا
ولی وقتی وارد دبیرستان شدم و درسا که سنگین تر شد به تلاش بیشتری نیاز داشت من هم به قولی شروع کردم به پرسیدن این جور چیزا که ، که چی مثلا؟
من اینا رو می خوام چی کار کنم ، اینا مثلا به چه درده من می خواد بخوره
تا این که اشتیاقم رو به درس از دست دادم دیگه از اون ور اول شدم
نه اینکه خودم مقصر نبودم تو پسرفتم، ولی نظام آموزشی به نظر من مهم ترین دلیله از دست دادن اشتیاق بچه ها به درسه

----------


## zibamehr1376

بچه اگه درسخون باشه واقعا و به فکر ایندش باشه درسشو میخونه ... بجای یان مطالب برین سر درستون

----------


## jarvis

> بچه اگه درسخون باشه واقعا و به فکر ایندش باشه درسشو میخونه ... بجای یان مطالب برین سر درستون


جسارتا انگار مطلب رو  خوب نخوندید این مقاله اصلا در مورد درسخون بودن نیست در مورد اینه که دانش آموز باید کاربرد اون چیزی که بهش میگن رو یاد بگیره-باید اون چیزی رو که بهش میگن بفهمه - کم بهش بگن ولی عمیق باشه. حالا اگه اون دانش آموز درسخون هم باشه چه بهتر

----------


## sajad76

درود
حقیقت محضه مقاله این استاد گرامی،و به نظرم بزرگترین مشکل نظام آموزشی و در پی اون خیلی از مشکلات صنعت و جامعه و اقتصاد کشور ما هم همینه،هر درسی رو که شما مثال بزنی می بینی اون چیزی که ما تو کتابامون می خونیم و یاد می گیریم و بعد پدر خودمونو واسه گرفتن یه نمره ی خوب تو امتحانش و جواب دادن سوالاش تو کنکور در می آریم،کاملا با اون چیزی که واقعا تو زندگی آینده و شغلمون به کار می آد فرق داره و این یعنی عمر میلیون ها دانش آموز تو نظام آموزشی کشور ما داره تلف می شه،فقط باید تاسف خورد بابت این موضوع.از ما که تقریبا گذشت،انشاالله که برای دانش آموزای سالای بعد این مسئله حداقل بهتر بشه. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr.Dr

چون درس شیرینیه...

----------


## jarvis

> چون درس شیرینیه...


 نفهمیدم منظورتون چیه؟ چی درس شیرینیه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> نفهمیدم منظورتون چیه؟ چی درس شیرینیه


خب منظورم ریاضی هست دیگه. عنوان تاپیکت گفته چرا باید ریاضی بخوانیم؟ منم جواب دادم چون درس شیرینیه...

----------


## jarvis

> خب منظورم ریاضی هست دیگه. عنوان تاپیکت گفته چرا باید ریاضی بخوانیم؟ منم جواب دادم چون درس شیرینیه...


گرفتم چی شد. صد در صد حق با شماست.از ریاضی شیرین تر نداریم.

----------


## JoKeR

سال دوم یا سوم وقتی مبنا خوندیم از کجا میدونستیم که کل اساس کامپیوتر ها بر اسا " مبنا" ست؟ درس میدادن ولی نمیگفتن کاربرد مبنا چیه...
سال اول دبیرستان به بردار ها رسیدیم... بردار ها که در انگلیسی vector خونده میشن اساس حرکت شناسی در بازی های رایانه ای هستن ولی اون موقع فقط یه چیز مبهم یاد گرفتیم.... 
سال دوم تابع! ... چند نفر از شما کاربرد تابع رو میدونن؟ در حالی که میدونم اکثر شما در حل مسائل تابع استادید ولی کاربردش رو نمیدونید....
دقیقا نمیدونم هدف از آموزش ریاضی در این چند سال چی بوده! درس های محاسباتی اکثرا اینطورین... ما میدونیم که a+a=2a ولی نمیدونیم کاربردش چیه نمیدونیم به چه دردی میخوره.
که فقط یاد بگیریم و بدون استفاده بمونن و در آخر فراموششون کنیم؟

----------


## amin dehghan

ببین خیلی چیز ها که تو ریاضییاد میگیری توی دانشگاه مبنای ریاضیات پیشرفته تر میشه چون بعضی از مباحث به طور مستقیم توی فیزیک یا شیمی یا بقیه علوم نمیاد اما باید بلد باشی مثل تابع که اگر بلد نباشی حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال نمیفهمی پس نباید فکر کنی هر چیزی که یاد میگیری مستقیم کاربرد داره

----------


## jarvis

> ببین خیلی چیز ها که تو ریاضییاد میگیری توی دانشگاه مبنای ریاضیات پیشرفته تر میشه چون بعضی از مباحث به طور مستقیم توی فیزیک یا شیمی یا بقیه علوم نمیاد اما باید بلد باشی مثل تابع که اگر بلد نباشی حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال نمیفهمی پس نباید فکر کنی هر چیزی که یاد میگیری مستقیم کاربرد داره


اولا این مقاله رو من ننوشتم بعدش هم منظور از کاربرد این نیست که وقتی داری انتگرال حل میکنی بهت بگن حل این انتگرال توی طراحی قسمت پایین بال چپ یه هواپیما به درد میخوره پس یاد بگیر منظور اینه که شما با مفهوم و عملکرد این عملگر ریاضی آشنا بشی و بعد بدون حفظ کردن هر جا لازم شد بتونی ازش استفاده کنی (که این بازم به فهمیدن مفهوم برمیگرده) که این تو نظام آموزشی نکته محور و حفظیات محور ما جای کمی داره. به همین دلیله ما تا حالا یه دونه نوبلیست هم نداشتیم اما کشور هایی مثل المان و آمریکا و حتی اسرائیل فلک زده ... n تا داشتن در حالی که ایرانیا از نظر هوش بسیار بالا هستند و اگر فرصت مناسب براشون رخ بده خودشونو نشون میدن.

----------


## lvloh3en

به نظر من اگر ورود به دانشگاه و کالج سریع تر انجام می شد و این درس ها تو هر رشته به طور اختصاصی و متمرکز تر صورت می گرفت این کاهش انگیزش تو دانش آموز ها صورت نمی گرفت (که تو پسرهایی که تو شرایط معمولی درس می خونن خیلی چیزه معمولیه)
و راندمان کار به شدت بالا می رفت

----------


## hamed2357

عزیز قرار نیست کسی به شما یاد بده کاربرد فلان فرمول چی هست و...
هرچند تو دانشگاه سعی میشه این ها کاربردی استفاده بشوند.
مثلا ما از گراف اینجوری استفاده کردیم :
سیستم پخش لبنیاتی کاله میخواهد در کل تهران به سوپرمارکت ها شیر پخش کند.
هر کامیونی دقیقا از چه مسیرهایی برود که در سریعترین زمان و با کمترین کامیون پخش کنیم.
یا ایرانسل میخواهد در کشور 30 دکل جدید قرار بدهد ،این دکل ها دقیقا کجا باشد که بهترین بازدهی داشته باشد.
یا اینکه در کارخانه یا بیکاری ماشین داریم یا بیکاری نیروی انسانی
کدامشان به صرفه تر هست ؟باید چکار کرد؟چطوری حالت بهینه درآورد؟
گراف و تابع و مشتق و..همه میان وسط.
خود ما بایستی وارد مساله ای بشویم و هنگام حل از دانش ریاضیاتی خود اشتفاده کنیم.
مثلا شما برو سعی ئکن برنامه نویسی اندروید یاد بگیری کلی نظریه اعداد و احتمال و... به دردت میخوره
موفق باشید

----------


## jarvis

> عزیز قرار نیست کسی به شما یاد بده کاربرد فلان فرمول چی هست و...
> هرچند تو دانشگاه سعی میشه این ها کاربردی استفاده بشوند.
> مثلا ما از گراف اینجوری استفاده کردیم :
> سیستم پخش لبنیاتی کاله میخواهد در کل تهران به سوپرمارکت ها شیر پخش کند.
> هر کامیونی دقیقا از چه مسیرهایی برود که در سریعترین زمان و با کمترین کامیون پخش کنیم.
> یا ایرانسل میخواهد در کشور 30 دکل جدید قرار بدهد ،این دکل ها دقیقا کجا باشد که بهترین بازدهی داشته باشد.
> یا اینکه در کارخانه یا بیکاری ماشین داریم یا بیکاری نیروی انسانی
> کدامشان به صرفه تر هست ؟باید چکار کرد؟چطوری حالت بهینه درآورد؟
> گراف و تابع و مشتق و..همه میان وسط.
> ...


درست میگید و البته نه من و نه نویسنده عزیز مقاله چنین چیزی نگفته اصلا این که هر فرمول رو بهت بگن کاربرد در یک وسیله یا کارخانه رو هم بگن نمیشه اما منظور اینه که دانش آموزی که مثلا درس گراف که شما مثال زدید رو یاد گرفت بعدا بتونه تو مسئله ای که عنوان کردید استدلال کنه که باید از گراف استفاده کنه و بتونه تحلیل کنه قضایا رو.
نه اینکه به دانش آموز بگن اگه چنین سوالی دیدی برو فلان گزینه رو بزن. مثلا یه مثال از ژنتیک بزنم اومده نوشته اگه پدر و مادر سالم دختر بیمار دیدی شجرنامه الگوش اتوزوم مغلوبه این که نشد آموزش. موفق باشید

----------


## rezmile

چون تو کنکور میاد:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## jarvis

> چون تو کنکور میاد:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


خوب شد گفتی! :Yahoo (111):

----------


## zibamehr1376

> جسارتا انگار مطلب رو  خوب نخوندید این مقاله اصلا در مورد درسخون بودن نیست در مورد اینه که دانش آموز باید کاربرد اون چیزی که بهش میگن رو یاد بگیره-باید اون چیزی رو که بهش میگن بفهمه - کم بهش بگن ولی عمیق باشه. حالا اگه اون دانش آموز درسخون هم باشه چه بهتر


من اصلا متان رو نخوندم ... عذر میخوام اگه کامنت بی جایی گذاشتم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## jarvis

سلام  بچه ها استاد منتظری که در انتشارات حرف اخر بودن سالهای قبل یه کتاب دیفرانسیل داشتن ولی الان دو سالی میشه کتابشون دیگه چاپ نمیشه میخام بدونم ایا کسی این کتابو داره....اگه کسی داره بگه در ازای کتاب دیفرانسیلش منم یه چیز به درد بخور بهش میدم

.....

ندارین؟؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

دم کوروش اسلامی گرم ...

حرفهاش هم مثل کتابش عالی بودن ...

----------


## vahyd

چرا باید ریاضی بخوانیم مقاله ای از دکتر کوروش اسلامی مولف کتب ریاضی اندیشه سازان و از اعضای تیم مدیریت خیلی سبز است که شاید پاسخی بر چراجویی های داوطلبان در این مورد باشد.

_و مولف کتاب خیلی توپ دیفرانسیل خیلی سبز_  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------

